# How can i make this a good looking slingshot



## The Slingshot Man (Jul 10, 2013)

Its the basic frame do a Barnett black widow,


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, there will be lot of subjective answers to this question. Here are a few ideas that I found while searching through the archives for things like. "custom handle", "black widow", etc...

Common answers will be-

You could wrap paracord around the handle.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5655-modded-barnett-black-widow/

You can make a custom ergonomic handle out of clay.

Heres a video from Geko detailing how to use FIMO clay.






You could make a pistol grip as seen here

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/713-pistolgrip-with-steel-fork/?hl=%2Bwood+%2Bgrip+%2Bwire+%2Bframe#entry5129

You can make another custom ergo grip out of a material called "my grip" as seen here from Gopher

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/5323-phoenix-inspired-bent-wire/?hl=%2Bwooden+%2Bgrip


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I did a micarta style wrap on my Barnett Strike 9. Very easy to do. I used old blue Jean material and epoxy and rasped it to fit my grip. Turned out okay but if I were to to do it again I think I would use thinner material.

Grumpy


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

[sharedmedia=gallery:albums:1276]

Sorry I forgot attach a photo. I am still in the shaping process.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

http://www.fusionknots.com/


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi there The Slingshot Man (interesting screen name for this site particularly, modesty ya got to love it),

I have found cut into strips, old leather, then bound with tennis racket handle grip tape, works well for myself.

But then I am admittedly, hardly an expert on making anything much at all.

But improving on stuff to suit myself, or the tropics; I do pretty dang well at.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Maybe do a leather stack for the handle like a Ka-Bar knife?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Youtube polymorph and you can make a handle custom shaped like the palm of your hand and the inside of your fingers. Sorry, I am crazy with this stuff right now. Also there is a silicone clay called sugru that sets in 24 hours but still feels like rubber. It might be useful.
Good luck with it,
SF


----------



## lexlow (Aug 13, 2012)

hey smiling, you as obsessed as me with hdpe lol, no turning back now


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Major Slingshots said:


> hey smiling, you as obsessed as me with hdpe lol, no turning back now


Yeah, I have shapes and methods constantly on the brain! I was watching the news and they were talking about the government shutdown back home in the USA and I couldn't help but think, " a little Polymorph could probably fix that" hahahaha!

Be well,
SF


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

you could hide it behind a better looking ss :stickpoke: :neener:


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

fimo may work too


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

I made up some wire frames a while ago that looked very similar. What I did for the handles is turned down some scrap and filed in groves for the wire to fit snugly into.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Those look prety good.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Deano 1 (Oct 11, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Youtube polymorph and you can make a handle custom shaped like the palm of your hand and the inside of your fingers. Sorry, I am crazy with this stuff right now. Also there is a silicone clay called sugru that sets in 24 hours but still feels like rubber. It might be useful.
> Good luck with it,
> SF


I'm loving this stuff too, and yes I find myself waking up thinking "Polymorph"


----------

